# What Tools Do You Use



## jar546 (Dec 28, 2018)

What tools do you use for your job as a code inspector?  When it comes to performing your duties on the jobsite, what is in your toolbag?

I will start:

2- Flashlights, one for backup
1- 30' Tape Measure
1- Combination/Multi screwdriver
1- Vinyl siding zipper tool (I don't need that anymore)
1- Receptacle tester with GFCI capability & digital readout (Ideal)
1- Basic receptacle tester with 3 lights & GFCI tester
1- Multi-Meter for double-checking voltage (for safety)
1- Moisture meter


----------



## linnrg (Dec 28, 2018)

a flashlight (got a new rechargeable one as a XMas present)
GFCI tester
1/4" x 4' wood dowel (for testing smokes,  Emerg. Lights, etc.)
Occasional Camera and occasional tape measure
Safety Vest and Hard Hat
plastic clip board
My computer and cell phone
and finally a huge bookcase filled with code books (I do have a IPAD that has most of the codes on it)


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 28, 2018)

You forgot your:
Transportation 
I-Phone with apps
AFCI tester
Dowel rod for testing smokes
Approval stickers and denial stickers
Inspection reports
Booties


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Measuring wheel to verify house setbacks was thrown in the trunk whe I got it back from Public Works!


----------



## ICE (Dec 29, 2018)

My website


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 31, 2018)

Smoke Check for testing smoke detectors not a dowel rod
Flashlight
Head lamp and knee pads for crawl space inspections
Basic receptacle tester with 3 lights & GFCI tester
I-Phone with camera and decibel meter app and level app
Screw driver with various tips 
Spray paint to identify areas that need additional nailing on sheathing
24" Smart Level
Tuff pad to access electronic plans and I-Quest when in the field.
Measuring wheel
Infrared Temperature gun 

PPE
Hardhat
Safety glasses
Ear plugs
Orange Vest
Safety boots ($125.00 allowance per year paid by the city)
Gloves
Safety harness to tie off when needed
Portable CO detectors


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 31, 2018)

I forgot my torpedo level, hardhat, yellow vest, business cards and identification badge.

Some of you might have a handheld radio or pager.


----------

